# New X-Trail in Manitoba



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

*Rear Washer Nozzle Replacement, Horn Sound On Alarm*

Hey All,

I have a couple of questions regarding my X-Trail AWD XE. I browsed the archive and couldn't find the answers, so I apologize if someone has answered these:

1. I was brushing the snow off the rear windows yesterday and accidentally sheared the rear washer nozzle clean off the window. My dealer is ordering in the part and i'm going to attempt the install to save some $$. Has anyone done this or know how?

2. Can you set the X-Trail to honk when you lock the doors? 

Cheers,

XTrail in Winterpeg, Manitoba


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

You can not set the horn to honk when remotely locking your doors.

I have not heard of anybody else having problems with their rear washer nozzle, sorry I can't help you on that. 

Good luck,

Ryan


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

*Install rear washer jet nozzle*

I just went down to the local Nissan parts dealer and paid $25 CDN for a little black plastic nozzle for the rear washer assembly. All you need to do is pull back the rubber gasket on the inside rear window and loosen the nut. This releases the nozzle and allows you to pull it out of the hole from the outside. Simply slide the new nozzle from the outside in through the hole and tighten the nut around it. Push the rubber gasket back up which seals the washer tube and the nozzle. That's it. Make sure that you angle the nozzle to your preference before tightening the nut too much. The nut and washer are a single piece, so put the rubber washer side to the glass to prevent scratching or possiblly tightening too much and breaking the glass.

I'm back to cleaning the rear window.

Note to self: don't brush the snow off the rear window with any vigor. 



Ryan_U said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> You can not set the horn to honk when remotely locking your doors.
> 
> ...


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi there
I would be greatfull if anyone has information on making the horn honk when you lock the doors as i have accidently left myine unlocked a couple of times . All other cars that i have owned have had an audible warning when locking/unlocking the doors


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Welcome aboard "LongLeaf" & "X-Toba",

Unlike other Nissan models, you cannot switch on the horn with locking of the doors.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome ValBoo

Checked out your pics and i love the leather,are they standard in Canada or retrimmed.
As for the horn honking i was wondering if anyboby who knows auto electrics very well had considered activating a horn via a relay from the central locking control unit.I could spend some time looking at it myself, but auto electrics are a lot more complicated today now than when i was in the motor trade.
Maybe someone with more upto date experince in auto electrics could have a think about it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

longleaf said:


> Thank you for the welcome ValBoo
> 
> Checked out your pics and i love the leather,are they standard in Canada or retrimmed.
> As for the horn honking i was wondering if anyboby who knows auto electrics very well had considered activating a horn via a relay from the central locking control unit.I could spend some time looking at it myself, but auto electrics are a lot more complicated today now than when i was in the motor trade.
> Maybe someone with more upto date experince in auto electrics could have a think about it.


Hi longleaf,

I know that the exy auto-locks after about 5 mins when you press the un-lock button on the remote and don't open any doors, but I don't think the auto-lock (self lock) is available if you drive the car, park it and leave it un-locked, which is really a pain in the butt, as I did have this feature with my previous Toyota Camry and didn't have to worry about forgetting my car un-locked.

A couple of times where I park my exy around 15 minutes walk from work I had to walk all the way back to check if I did lock the exy or not and in a hot weather like ours in summer it wasn't fun 

With my Camry I had the ability to either activate the horn feature when the alarm is activated or just depend on the flashing lights as the indication that it was locked.

I like your idea and I will be exploring it soon with my auto electrician, as I think this mod will be VERY useful to have.

Stay tuned for an update


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

x-toba said:


> ....2. Can you set the X-Trail to honk when you lock the doors? ...


Hey Welcome aboard Fellow Pegger - - good to see so many more Canucks on the board. *How about those Canadian Juniors, eh?* :thumbup: Sorry to all our American hockey fans.  

As far as making the horn honk when you lock the door, I'm sure you could wire this up if you wanted to take the time and risk digging into the electrical system of a brand new vehicle.

I actually installed a Canadian Tire remote starter in our '92 Pathfinder last fall, and I've been thinking about wiring up an audible signal (a short horn blast) linked to locking/unlocking the doors. The remote module sends a grounding (-) pulse to lock/unlock the doors when I push the button. I could simply install some diodes and relays in these wires to also send a pulse to the horn. It may be slightly more complicated than that, but I'm sure I could make it work.

Another place you could ask this question is on this great forum...

http://www.the12volt.com/default.asp?

I found it last year when I was installing the remote and have been back many times with electrical questions. Great group of guys there, with tons of free knowledge. Check it out.

Stay warm.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm just curious here, but if the lights flash when you lock the X-Trail with the remote, why do you need the horn to honk as well? Seems redundant and a bit annoying to me, but I'm a grumpy ol' SOB who hates unnecessary noise.
By the way, wlecome to the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

I can't comment for x-toba and his X-Trail, but for me with my Pathfinder, I have often wished my horn "chirped" when locking the doors. There have been many time I have been out of visual contact with the vehicle when I go to lock the doors. An audible chirp would just let me know that the doors infact are locked.

That's my reason...


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

Same here. I'm usually walking away from vehicle when I lock the doors and it's nice to hear the chirp rather than looking back to see the lights. It's also nice so that any slippery characters lurking around can hear that you have an alarm activated. I've driven VW's for years so I'm used to alarm horns, doors automatically locking when you pull away and rediculous monthly payments!!!



Zilverado said:


> I can't comment for x-toba and his X-Trail, but for me with my Pathfinder, I have often wished my horn "chirped" when locking the doors. There have been many time I have been out of visual contact with the vehicle when I go to lock the doors. An audible chirp would just let me know that the doors infact are locked.
> 
> That's my reason...


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I know this is an old thread... but has anyone come up with a solution for the horn to work with the remote door lock?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there! My rear window washer pipe was kinked so I was getting no fluid from it. The flexible rubber hose that attached to the spray nozzle didn't like the 90º turn. Had to do a little adjusting of the pipe and it worked great after that.

Haven't had any snow yet to brush off...just frost to scrape in the mornings. But will be careful with the back window when the snow arrives.

As far as honking with the car alarm goes...I purchased a small gander and mounted him on the dash. When I point at the vehicle with the remote...he honks. Sorry...couldn't resist...

Cheers and welcome!


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

the short answer is no. The cheapest solution is to buy an aftermarket alarm and set it to chirp.


----------

